# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  magos bcn para el 15 marzo

## MagNity

a caido la propuesta de BCN.al final es a  St. feliu!!!!!!
  C/ Pi i Margall, 17 al lado de la plaça de la vila y la catedral.
se mantendría la tanda de empezar a las 6 e intentar llegar un segundo grupo a las 8:30.
La lista es nueva debido a los cambios

Lista :

RITXI
NITY FIX 6
BIO
MRALONSO
RAUL938 
DANTE
BENUR
BLACK PRINCE
TXEMA
A.MARIN


Tanda tarde 6:
-Dante
-Nity fix6
-Mr. Alonso (no, no pondré adrià)
-Benur (amigo Mr. alonso)
-Bio
-Black Prince
-Raul938
-A.marin

Tanda noche 8'30:
-Ritxi
-Txema

Se ruega puntualidad, sobretodo a las 6, ya que sinó, no habrá tiempo para nada.
Id comentando en que tanda estareis.

caídos antes de la incursión:
1-Mauri.
2-Josep M.
3-Vulcano.
4-Andrew.
5-Xavial16.
6-Fabi the Clown.
7-Ricky berlin.

----------


## Bugulu

UGH! 
Ese fin de semana yo no puedo, pero para la siguiente quedada contad conmigo...  :Oops:

----------


## TxeMa

Hacer una comida en bcn y una cena en st feliu sería una opción para q pudiese venir todo el mundo pero creo que mucha gente si hace planes para el mediodia no podrá venir por la noche y viceversa.

A mi la mejor opción sería comida al mediodía pero me puedo adaptar a la cena por la noche si es temprano!  :Smile1: 

VOTEN!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Voto por la rubia del escote, que tiene buenas Nalgas  :117:

----------


## xavial16

Voto por comida en Barcelona!
Por cierto te has dejado a Cire652 que viene si es al mediodía!  :Wink1: 

A ver que dicen los demás!

Xavier

----------


## MagNity

ok, agregado,... de momento iré añadiendo los cambios en el primer post de este nuevo hilo.

----------


## Bio

mediodia NOOOOOO !!!

Que me va fatal

A que se debe el cambio??

----------


## Andrew

> mediodia NOOOOOO !!!
> 
> Que me va fatal
> 
> A que se debe el cambio??


Mírate los últimos posts del hilo "proxima quedada en Barcelona" que allí sale explicado...

----------


## MagNity

Bueno, no todo iba a salir perfecto  :( 
podeis mirar de los que podais hacer el doblete de comida y cena y así todo el mundo tendrá tiempo de asistir, todos, todos,..menos yo!!!
si, si es que se veia venir,... hoy me han enviado un email para decirme que lo tengo que trabajar,... el problema es que es una boda (si soy de la BBC, bodas, bautizos y comuniones) y portanto mi jornada no será menor a 16 horas.
espero que os lo paseis bien,...snifff

----------


## vulcano

y ¿porque no lo posponemos para el siguiente finde y lo hacemos cena temprana? Asi nos adaptariamos a todos creo y Andrew no tendria tantos compromisos, y seguiriamos celebrando su cumple.

Es que no me gustaria que se lo perdieran Ritxie,Raul, Bio ...

Pensadlo.  :Oops:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

a favor next week

----------


## MagNity

veo que la gente dice de hacerlo el día 15, como lo veis los demás?

----------


## TxeMa

Por mi next week cap problema

----------


## xavial16

Por mi no problem!

Xavier

----------


## MagNity

bueno, pues cambio de día a día 15.
ya se ve reflejado en el post, lo iré modificando segun lo que ser confirme. 
queda saber lugar (a ver si andrew sigue con la oferta)
y si se hace de noche.

----------


## A.Marin

ami me es totalmente indiferente siempre y cuando aviseis con tiempo
y si andrew necesita ayuda auqe me avise

----------


## Ritxi

Dia 15 Ok, pero por la noche, eh?

----------


## MAURI

por mi tb. ok
15 y si es por la noche , mejor

----------


## MagNity

decidido, día 15.
cena temprana, para que puedan estar la mayor gente posible y así tendremos mucha noche por delante.

----------


## Josep M.

Oks. 15 cena temprana.
Entiendo que en Sants.

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

si, si andrew confirma.

----------


## Andrew

Por supuesto que confirmo !!!
La verdad es que posponerlo para la nex-week me vá genial !
Por otro lado (aviso) no sé como nos vamos a meter 20 personas en un local de 15 metros cuadrados !!! je je, pero bueno, ya buscaremos la forma (que para eso somos magos...no?)

Entonces, la cosa queda el sábado 15 de Marzo...
Que es parece si, los que podamos, quedamos a media tarde (a eso de las 5 o las 6) en la estación de metro de plaza de Sants y hacemos un pokin de street magic por allí y luego a eso de las 8 o así, quedamos con la siguiente tandada de gente en el local para cenar... ¿os parece correcto? así quedamos a dos horas y los que puedan venir antes perfecto, los que mas tarde, pues también perfeto !

Los que vayan a venir a cenar, por favor, enviadme un privado para confirmar y así os doy la dirección (prefiero no ponerla aquí, en el público) de todas formas, creo que muchos de nosotros nos veremos mañana en teatreneu... el club de la magia!

Bueno, saludos a todos y encantado de montar este sarao y aprovechar para celebrar mi cumple !!

----------


## TxeMa

> Por supuesto que confirmo !!!
> La verdad es que posponerlo para la nex-week me vá genial !
> Por otro lado (aviso) no sé como nos vamos a meter 20 personas en un local de 15 metros cuadrados !!! je je, pero bueno, ya buscaremos la forma (que para eso somos magos...no?)
> 
> Entonces, la cosa queda el sábado 15 de Mayo...
> Que es parece si, los que podamos, quedamos a media tarde (a eso de las 5 o las 6) en la estación de metro de plaza de Sants y hacemos un pokin de street magic por allí y luego a eso de las 8 o así, quedamos con la siguiente tandada de gente en el local para cenar... ¿os parece correcto? así quedamos a dos horas y los que puedan venir antes perfecto, los que mas tarde, pues también perfeto !
> 
> Los que vayan a venir a cenar, por favor, enviadme un privado para confirmar y así os doy la dirección (prefiero no ponerla aquí, en el público) de todas formas, creo que muchos de nosotros nos veremos mañana en teatreneu... el club de la magia!
> 
> Bueno, saludos a todos y encantado de montar este sarao y aprovechar para celebrar mi cumple !!


Andrew edita el post: Es en Marzo, no Mayo

PD: Yo también voy mañana a teatreneu!  :Wink1:

----------


## xavial16

Yo me apunto a lo de quedar por la tarde directamente, así pasamos tarde mágica también.

Xavier

----------


## vulcano

Yo tambien me apunto a la tarde y luego a la cena.

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo voy, asecas ^_

----------


## raul938

yo ire a la cena,nos vemos por la noche...

----------


## mralonso

magia (donde y hora) + cena (donde) + fiesta (quien viene ?)

----------


## Andrew

> Andrew edita el post: Es en Marzo, no Mayo


Aix... Post editado... 
Gracias.

----------


## Andrew

Bueno, de momento (si no hay inconvenientes ni mas cambios...) la cosa podría quedar así, a ver que os parece...

Sábado 15 de Marzo:

 - Quedamos a las 6 de la tarde en la parada de metro de Plaza de Sants (línea 5-azul, salido "Carrer de Sants-Galileu"), y como tiene 2 salidas, para que no haya confusión, pongo el mapa.

- Hacemos algo de Street mágic ¿Dante te traerás el equipo esta vez? hasta que nos cansemos e incluso nos podemos meter en algún bar a tomar algo si nos agobiamos...

- hacia las 8 empezamos a bajar hacia mi local (está a 7,35 minutos a pié de la plaza de sants) y nos vamos aposentando... y cuando haya llegado todo el mundo (esperemos que a las 9 ya estemos todos) pues pedimos unas pizzas (la de Fabi the clown sin carne ni jamón... por supuesto.. jeje) y a triunfar !!! jeje

- Hacia las 10:30-11:00 deveriamos ir dejando el local ya que, como comprenderemos todos, en un local comercial que dá a la calle y con vecinos, no podemos andar formando jaleo hasta tarde...

- Luego, si nos apetece podríamos ir a tomar algo en un par de pubs que hay cerca o hechar unos billares... o unos bailoteos...o lo que se nos ocurra!

¿Todo el mundo de acuerdo?

----------


## TxeMa

> - hacia las 8 empezamos a bajar hacia mi local (está a 7,35 minutos a pié de la plaza de sants)


ajajajaj que bueno y si te tuerces el tobillo de camino o algo así¿?

:p

----------


## MagNity

Se ha modificado el post incial.

----------


## Bugulu

Buenas,
Como andais por aqui posteando la peñita de Barna, os comento, vendo una entrada para Tamariz en Badalona. 18 eurillos, lo que me costo a mi, el unico plus que tendreis que "pagar" es tenerme sentado al lado.
Mi novia no puede venir y me veo obligado a venderla... ug
Interesados mensaje privado...

----------


## MAURI

SNIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

chicos!!! ya me contareis.....
Al final el sabado 15, despues de currar por  la mañana (14.00h) mi piro  a los Pirineos  toda la semana Santa con la family!!.
Esta me la pierdo seguro.
Disfrutar a tope!!

----------


## Andrew

> Buenas,
> Como andais por aqui posteando la peñita de Barna, os comento, vendo una entrada para Tamariz en Badalona. 18 eurillos, lo que me costo a mi, el unico plus que tendreis que "pagar" es tenerme sentado al lado.
> Mi novia no puede venir y me veo obligado a venderla... ug
> Interesados mensaje privado...


PARA MI, PARA MI, PARA MIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mralonso

te compro la entrada.. x el doble...
quiero ir '¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## Bugulu

Empieza la puja! Quien da mas!

----------


## Andrew

Vale mralonso... tu ganas, toda para ti.

Te he invitado a comer en mi casa, te he acompañado a Magicus cuando no tenias con quien pasar la tarde, te he defendido cuando todo el mundo se metia con tu ortografia... incluso te he prestado dinero cuando lo has necesitado (que todavia me deves...) ...   Y ahora que le digo a Bugulu que quiero la entrada, vas tu y le ofreces el doble... no voy a entrar en ese juego.

La verdad es que he tenido suerte, me ha salido barato saber que tipo de persona eres. Quizás te ha salido mas caro a ti, que por 18 euros has perdido una amistad.
Espero que disfrutes con Tamariz... solo me sabe mal por el pobre Bugulu.

Ah, Bugulu, que sepas que esto no va contigo, que tú no tienes nada que ver en este lio. Que tu has hecho bien he! (que yo haría lo mismo... si me ofrecen el doble... por supuesto que lo aceptaría)

----------


## Bugulu

Ostias...
Si yo por la pasta tampoco lo hago, 18 euros no me solucionan NADA, pero tampoco conozco ni a uno, ni a otro...
Y ahora me meteis en estos lios... Que dura es la reventa xD

O alguien me ofrece PASTA de verdad o se la lleva el primero que llego, y ya esta... La quiero en billetes de 100 sin marcar... en un maletín o en una saca con el simbolo del dolar, eso ya lo dejo a vuestra elección...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si quieres una buena velada con un mago que entiende, quédate con Andrew.

Si quieres pasta, quédate con MrAlonso.

----------


## Bugulu

Pero que "entiende" en que sentido? Que yo no quiero una cita Gayer.

0% del club del pepino.

Dios, que humor.

Si quiero pasta me como los mocos, porque 18 euros, pasta lo que se dice pasta... Bueno aquí en Catalunya igual si, pero yo soy vasco ^_^

Me la suda, se la queda el que llego primero, que vamos aquí a empezar con debates morales...

----------


## xavial16

Pues si por casualidad nadie la kisiese...yo siii!

----------


## MagNity

juer, que este post era para la quedada del 15,... nunca mejor dicho.
no se nos desvieis!!!

----------


## raul938

joder como esta el tema!!!
mi pregunta es¿este del 15 es el finde de semanasanta?
¿cuando es semana santa?
porque si es el del 15 creeo que es un poco chungo ¿no?

----------


## MagNity

los días festivos a menos que tengas dos semanas, va del 20 al 24... por cierto el 24 será mi cumple, xD

----------


## A.Marin

y el 29 el mio ya de paso celebramos el de todos

----------


## Andrew

Ole Ole !!! celebramos cumples !!!

----------


## Ritxi

> **** como esta el tema!!!
> mi pregunta es¿este del 15 es el finde de semanasanta?
> ¿cuando es semana santa?
> porque si es el del 15 creeo que es un poco chungo ¿no?


Raul apuntate, que yo ya he enviado el MP!!

Si vienes a la tienda podemos ir juntos

----------


## SIGLATTI

yo el dia 15 no puedo, presisamente celebramos el cumpleaños de un amigo, ala, a pasarlo en grande y ya contareis, nos vemos en la proxima.
Un saludo

----------


## MagNity

Propongo hacer quedadas mas amenudo, como 1 vez al mes, así si falla alguien no se me romperá el alma como ahora,... por cierto, siglatti, tienes un cumpleaños pero a las 6 :Confused:  no podrías ni venir de 6 a 8?

----------


## raul938

ok me apunto,si todo me va bien ya sabeis,ire a tu tienda porque de momento sigo sin coche,ja

----------


## MagNity

y lo de tu pareja y otro acompañante lo borro?
o van a venir?

----------


## raul938

pues de momento no lo se,si se puntan mas parejas quizas,si no m,e parece que va a ser que no...animaros chicas!!!de momento incognito,ja

----------


## dante

Pues  ami no me importa traerme el equipo como en el concurso, si hay sitio para conectarlo no problem, aunque por lo que veo somos tantos que si entra el equipo uno va a tener que quedarse fuera   :Wink:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

sortearemos quien se queda fuera. Venga, he pensado un numero entre el 1 y el 100. Id diciendo, quien lo acierte, go home.

----------


## Bugulu

102

----------


## raul938

el 0

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Pues como no haya más participantes... a 50% eh  :117:

----------


## mralonso

el 69 ?

no me digas que si... que te sacare 1 zapato de la oreja en la quedada eee ajjaaj

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Mientras no le estampes el zapato a un pobre inocente, y en el proceso le tires el cigarrillo que llevaba en la mano y se queme (vease el pobre nity fix6) o saques el flsh, hagas alguna rutina en la mano del espectador y le regales una "depilación" a olor a pollo (pobre novia de magomero)...

----------


## MagNity

jajajajajaj
jajajaja
jajaja

Dios que bueno... si el pobre no vivirá suficientes años para poder pedir suficientes perdones,..jajajaja
jajaja

xD un abrazo

----------


## TxeMa

como va la lista nity?

PD: Estoy escribiendo desde el ordenador de la discoteca donde curro

(esto se llama vicio al foro)

jajajaj

----------


## MagNity

pues la verdad es que mal, la gente ya no dice nada... sniff... 
Espero que los que estan en la lista general puedan venir la mayoría.
PD: una semana para la gran caza de brujos en BCN,...xD

----------


## A.Marin

yo lo mantengo, anoser que me pase algo(toquemos madera)

----------


## MAURI

yo tambien lo mantengo!!
Me voy al Pirineo.
SNIFFF   SNIFFF

----------


## mralonso

te falta decir....

y luego bega la novia de alguien... i diga a los espectadores...

mirar no abrais perdido la cartera y la tia del publico pierda la cartera i me la lien....

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Yep!
Vaya! Ya no me conecto tanto como antes...
Bueno, yo estoy haciendo malabarismos para poder sacarle fruto al finde...
Como me suele pasar cuando quiero hacer algo... se me empiezan a acumular las propuestas interesantes para este finde que viene...

De momento la intención es incorporarme al grupo de las 18'00hrs... Así podré disfrutar de la magia y vuestra puesta en escena...

Un abrazote!!
Be happy!!!!! :P

----------


## Ritxi

Raul, Bio y Yo mismo, nos incorporaremos a la cena.
Me gustaria saber la dirección exacta del local.

P.D- guardarnos comida y silla  :D

----------


## The Black Prince

> te falta decir....
> 
> y luego bega la novia de alguien... i diga a los espectadores...
> 
> mirar no abrais perdido la cartera y la tia del publico pierda la cartera i me la lien....


Eso si fué mágico  8-)

----------


## mralonso

lo pondre en mi libro ajajajaj

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Jajajaj que bueno!
Para escribir un libro hay que saber escribir!!!

----------


## mralonso

y para poder ablar que no te partan la boca....

no, mas que nada información....

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Yeeeeja, si tocas un boton que no es el debido, te cargas la cuenta  :117: 
Ale, Ricky Berlín está muerto.

Sobre la KDD, estoy de mudanza esta semana y el 15 es mi último día para llevarme todo de casa, espero poder acabar a tiempo y pasarme.

Alonso macho, de verdad. He consultado la Base de Datos Inglés-Klingon / Klingon-Inglés, y nada, no hay forma de descifrar tus "sms´s" (por llamarlo de alguna forma).

¿¿¿Que leches dices :Confused: ?
Guat milc seisss!!!!!

----------


## xavial16

Yo me incorporaré al grupo de las 18:00!!! ^^

Xavier

----------


## A.Marin

alguien que venga tiene el juego de WOW!!!
lo digo para hacer un juego entre dos

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Perrea Perrea un wow  :117:

----------


## Ritxi

El sábado te obligaremos a bailar el chiki-chiki.   :P

----------


## mralonso

web magic alons

editado

----------


## raul938

pringao¡¡¡¡

----------


## MagNity

No se que ..mghgarghhhmecagunnnnnnnarghhh decir....
Alons, hay un lugar para los post como el tuyo y no es en el de encuentros, a menos que no busques pareja, aun así no entiendo la palabra "encuentros"  como sinónima en este caso de "contactos".

y lo mas importante, este es mi post!!! y lo has violado. tiene un tema que facilmente te lo saltas a tu merced. Yo ya paso de cuidar las listas y demás porque me supone un tiempo que alguno por lo que veo le gusta ampliar.

arghhhh...

----------


## mralonso

ya lo e quitado...

----------


## vulcano

Hola compañeros
 :(  :(  :( Siento comunicaros que no podre asistir a esta quedada.
Tengo obligaciones de ultima hora y estaré como pòco un par de meses ocupado. Yo tambien estoy preparando la mudanza.
...Pintoooor que pintas con amooorr.....

Lo siento de verdad, porque me apetece mucho ir, pero será imposible. :(  :(  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
Que lo paseis muy bien y quiero fotos.
Abrazos

----------


## Ritxi

Que lástima!!!!   :( 

Ya quedaremos para ver tus evoluciones con la Invisible

----------


## vulcano

Si ritxi, ya quedaremos cuando esté "libre". La verdad es que creia que seria mas complicada la invisible, y sin embargo me ha resultado sencilla. Ahora solo hay que "manejarla" un poquito practicando.

Saludos.

----------


## Josep M.

Pues yo me veo obligado a apuntarme a la lista de los rajados. Tengo un lío en casa y no estaré en BCN est fin de semana.

Caguen! Me voy a perder a Ricky bailando el chikichiki!

A ver la próxima....

JM

----------


## MagNity

arghhh,... esto no puede ser,... cobardessss...xD
bueno, siento los caidos.

por cierto, aun no tengo la dirección del local, señor andrew!!! para los que vengan a partir de la cena

----------


## Ritxi

Andrew si no quieres ponerla aqui enviame un MP, que nosotros llegaremos a las 9.

Nity- Hablamos esta noche, que me pasaré por Teatreneu

----------


## Andrew

ATENCION ATENCION !!!!!!

Hola gente... lamento mucho dar esta noticia... pero me ha surgido un improvisto y, por causas agenas a mi voluntad,  he de marcharme fuera mañana Viernes al mediodía  :-( 
Siento tener que deciros esto con tan poco tiempo de antelación y chafar los planes. Me encantaría hacer una cena en mi local, pero está visto que este fin de semana es imposible.

DE VERAS... MIL DISCULPAS A TODOS !

----------


## Ritxi

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  
Quereis que vuelva a mirar el bar ese de Sant Feliu??
 creo que no habrá problema para ir, pero hasta mañana no lo sabré

----------


## mralonso

los del wow... a que adibino buestro personaje jejejejeje

mago ? xd

----------


## raul938

jaja,ahora que?
espavilar ser rapidos,que ni comemos ni na.
venga,ir poniendo lista,sitio,y todo,esque nadie escribe.

----------


## MagNity

ritxi a ver lo de st.feliu!!!!
madre mia!!!!!!

----------


## raul938

bueno con permiso de Nity fix6,cojo el mando del post,jajajjaa.
es broma,solo decir que con estas bajas estamos obligados a buscar algo inmediato y Nity fix6 me llamo y me dijo que organicemos lo mas rapido posible la quedada,que sera en sant feliu de llobregat,la calle exacta si venis en coche y con G.P.S la dira ritxi(que haga algo)y los que venis en tren,pues quedaremos en la estacion.
hay estare yo para recibir a todo el mundo.
mi telefono es 699594500 para si teneis alguna duda y eso...
de momento are yo la lista ire actualizandola aqui,y es la siguiente:(necesito que contesteis todos los que vais a venir)


RITXI
NITY FIX 6
BIO
MRALONSO
RAUL938
estos son los que conozco y e estado hablando con ellos,todo aquel que se apunte lo ire actualizando todo,porfavor un poco de rapidez que el tiempo es oro....

----------


## mralonso

ok, x cierto.. quien es MR ALONSO ??

yo soy MrAlons  :117: 

o Magic Alons  :D

----------


## raul938

ahora mejor!!!!!!
a es mister alonso,¿no era eso?
osea,ja,lo escribo separado,ya lo e editado,¿te gusta mas?

----------


## xavial16

Sintiendolo muchooo!!!!!!
Me han salido imprevisto!!!!

Es Semana Santa y tenemos ciertas obligaciones con la familia :(  :( 

Lo siento mucho gente, espero que haya quedada prontoo!

 :Wink1: 

Xavier

----------


## mralonso

no ejejje

es Mralons

sin lo o final ejjeje

----------


## MagNity

raul, gracias por tu aporte.
añadimos tb a Dante que seguro que viene.
Propongo quedar primera tanda a las 6 y la segunda a las 8:30, hora que sale ritxi del trabajo.

----------


## MagNity

se irá midificando el primer post a la vez que añadimos puntos aqui.
así nos servirá siempre de guia (evidentemente siempre que pueda).
si podeis llamar a los que no se sabe nada de ellos desde el ultimo cambio mejor, ejemplos: fabi the clown. (y bueno, aquellos que estan en la lista de que no, tb están confirmados)

Un saludo y animos.

Raul te paso a la tanda de las 6, o te mantienes a la de 8:30?

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Un rajado más!!! Yo tampoco iré... 
Ánimo! Se que podréis hacerlo sin mí...

Un abrazo!
Pasadlo bien!!!! :P

----------


## Ritxi

Ya está solucionado!!   :D 

Acabo de hacer la reserva y será en el mismo sitio que la otra vez, tendremos la sala para nosotros.

Necesito saber más o menos los que seremos, y que no se raje nadie más  :x  que sant Feliu no es BCN pero tambien mola 


La dirección es C/ Pi i Margall, 17 al lado de la plaça de la vila y la catedral.

Como ya dijo Raul si alguno viene en tren, lo pasamos a buscar, es la calle de detrás. O en trambaix, esta a 200m.

----------


## vulcano

:(  :( joerrr que envidiaaaaa

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo en principio no tengo ningún problema para ir, el "problema" lo tengo para volver ya que vivo el valldoreix y tengo que pillar ferrocatas antes de las dos, así que he mirado y trambaix funciona tambien hasta esa hora(corregidme si me equivoco), en principio podré ir.

----------


## TxeMa

Yo depende de la hora! 

Pues a las 11.30 entro a trabajar en una discoteca de la otra punta en Badalona. Decidme a que hora tenéis previsto quedar... y os digo!

----------


## MagNity

bien, en el primer post va modificandose según lo que se está decidiendo. al principio se queda a las 6 y despues a las 8:30. las dos horas en  C/ Pi i Margall, 17 al lado de la plaça de la vila y la catedral.

----------


## TxeMa

Nity apúntame a la tanda de las 8,30!

Allí estaré con el coche, me podéis decir q tal está por ahi para dejarlo? Es para ir con más tiempo o no...

----------


## raul938

para aparcar esta bien,un par de vueltas y listo.
si apuntarme a las de las 6 que por aqui estare.

----------


## A.Marin

apuntadme

----------


## raul938

jordi eres un tio de puta madre.
cuando llegueis llamarme,y contesto y voy....jajaja

----------


## A.Marin

black si quieres quedamos en bcn tu y yo y bamos juntos :Confused:

----------


## MagNity

jajaja, gracias raul, bueno la llamada esta servida cuando lleguemos.
venga que aunque no estemos todos, podemos liarla igual.

----------


## vulcano

:shock:  8) Estoy seguro de que la liareis jajajaja :(

----------


## mralonso

comprobado......

solo me aplaudisteis con el MUI BIEN....
me la apunto....


Y PONER LAS FOTOS ¡ ¡¡

----------


## TxeMa

Una cena muy agradable, soys gente de puta madre!!

Esperando la próxima y a ver si coincide con un día q no curre de noche y podemos alargar más tiempo!

Un abrazo :D

----------


## mralonso

yo lo que desapariciò quando tenia que aparcer dante ?

mi bolsa....

----------


## raul938

¿¿¿¿que???

----------


## MagNity

Raul, te lo traduzco, es que habla otro idioma.
Cuando tenia que aparecer Dante de la nada... que desaparició? su bolsa.
Si, se dejo en el suelo de la calle su bolsa con los objetos de magia. 
en fin.
Por cierto, me lo pase en grande. Hay que repetirlo.

----------


## Ritxi

Si, y me llamasteis a las 4 de la mañana, ¡¡¡ya en la cama!!!, para que fuera a buscarla  :shock:

----------


## mralonso

si... fue por culpa de de los otros... yo queria llamar a tu mujer x que te lo dijera x me dijeron que mejor no jejejejejejejeje

es que tenia de naipe a rossa.....

x weno.. sory...

----------


## raul938

fue genial,por cierto ¿encontrasteis la bolsa?

----------


## Ritxi

El Domingo por la mañana se lleno la plaça de la vila, para lo de la palma,  entre más de mil personas que pasaron por delante uno se llevo la bolsa con las 2 barajas bycicle.

----------


## raul938

bueno chico deciros que llegue a mi casa blanco,aparte del los juegos que se realizaron que me dejasteis con dos palmos de narices,el tema fue el siguiente.
si os acordais dijo ritxi que podriamos ir al goti,¿verdad?y yo le dije que ese garito no me mola hay muchas peleas,(me lo conozco)ja.
pues cuando os deje yo iba direccion al goti,para ir a mi casa tengo que pasar por alli,y en medio de la calle escucho lo siguiente.
(vamos a llamarle el mimo)me dais asco tu y tus jefes.
un chico que habia alli peleando con los seguratas.
cuando tayson(llamemosle asi)le dijo hiendo para el venga niñatos vamos a rompernos los morros tu y yo a ostias que tu no sabes quien soy yo,iba bastante sulfurao.
al llegar tayson al lado del mimo,el mimo callado tayson primero se golpero el mismo en la cabeza y despues le solto un zurdazo golpeando al mimo en la cara y del golpe perdio el sentido y callo de espalda golpeandose la cabeza contra el suelo.
yo miraba desde 5 metros mas o menos,tayson se giro y se fue a la puerta.iba diciendo :si le pegado por chulo.
p.d.si vacilais a un segurta como este mimo(le llamo mimo porque ni salio corriendo ni se movio,solo espero el golpe)no os quedeis quieto,corre,o mejor nunca os enzarceis con ellos.
y si veis a tayson,hacerles un par de juegos y que se ria,porque menuda zurda tiene.
luego me fui para casa por si al tayson le daba por hincharse a ostias con los mirones(o sea yo,ja,anda que no corro yoi jajaja)
no se que habra sido del mimo,pero el golpe en la cara duele pero el de la cabeza contra el suelo que retumbo todo el callejon lo dejaria tocado.
bueno un saludo y vaya historia ehh.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo paso de ir al Gotic a hacerle trucos  8)

----------

